# LEVERAGE is coming back!! ("Dammit, Hardison"!!) Until then, read these....



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

*The series Leverage is COMING BACK. Until it's a done deal and the show's ready to air, read some books that are right up the same alley. Because "sometimes, bad guys make the best good guys."*

_*When you need results, sometimes it doesn't matter which side of the law you're on... It Takes a Thief.*_

Angelina Carr is a thief. Nick Aston is a corporate security consultant. Together they work to bring down a small-time criminal... and in the process get mixed up with a big-time mob boss.

*A light-hearted caper story, in the style of the TV show Leverage.*

  
*^ ^ ^
FREE*


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Jena -----------------------

Welcome to KindleBoards, and congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Keith Blenman (May 31, 2009)

How can anyone NOT be in the mood for a fun caper adventure?  
Totally downloading a sample.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks, Keith, I hope you enjoyed the sample.

_*It Takes a Thief*_ is **** FREE **** today & tomorrow, Dec 29 & 30. Please feel free to check it out.

If you like the TV show _*Leverage*_ (RIP!) you should enjoy this story of a couple of modern-day Robin Hoods. 

http://www.amazon.com/It-Takes-a-Thief-ebook/dp/B00ANDDP2Y/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1355411380&sr=1-1&keywords=it+takes+a+thief


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Yes, unfortunately Leverage has ended, and I for one will certainly miss it. But I enjoyed writing my "Leverage-esque" novella _It Takes a Thief,_ which was inspired by my favorite group of grifter, hitter, hacker, thief. 

And I think I've been inspired for another book as well, so maybe I can get my "fix" that way.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

A novella in the style of the TV show Leverage.... a caper story to amuse and entertain! *It takes a Thief * 

http://www.amazon.com/It-Takes-a-Thief-ebook/dp/B00ANDDP2Y/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1355411380&sr=1-1&keywords=it+takes+a+thief


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Time to cozy up for a fun caper story.

*It takes a Thief *

http://www.amazon.com/It-Takes-a-Thief-ebook/dp/B00ANDDP2Y/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1355411380&sr=1-1&keywords=it+takes+a+thief


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

I've seen a couple of good, classic "caper" movies on TV in the past few weeks. Getting plenty of inspiration for another story about the adventures of Angelina the pickpocket. 

http://www.amazon.com/It-Takes-a-Thief-ebook/dp/B00ANDDP2Y/


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

A novella in the style of the TV show Leverage.... a caper story to amuse and entertain! _*It takes a Thief *_

http://www.amazon.com/It-Takes-a-Thief-ebook/dp/B00ANDDP2Y/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1355411380&sr=1-1&keywords=it+takes+a+thief


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Here's a light-hearted heist story with the Robin Hood spirit. 

http://www.amazon.com/It-Takes-a-Thief-ebook/dp/B00ANDDP2Y/


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Time to cozy up for a fun caper story. 

*It takes a Thief*

http://www.amazon.com/It-Takes-a-Thief-ebook/dp/B00ANDDP2Y/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1355411380&sr=1-1&keywords=it+takes+a+thief


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Just came off a good "free" day last week. Catch this story now for a nice light read.

http://www.amazon.com/It-Takes-a-Thief-ebook/dp/B00ANDDP2Y/


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Here's a light-hearted heist story with the Robin Hood spirit. 

http://www.amazon.com/It-Takes-a-Thief-ebook/dp/B00ANDDP2Y/


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

A novella in the style of the TV show Leverage.... a caper story to amuse and entertain! _*It takes a Thief *_

http://www.amazon.com/It-Takes-a-Thief-ebook/dp/B00ANDDP2Y/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1355411380&sr=1-1&keywords=it+takes+a+thief

(A novella, +/- 27,000 words.)


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Here's a light-hearted heist story with the Robin Hood spirit. 

http://www.amazon.com/It-Takes-a-Thief-ebook/dp/B00ANDDP2Y/


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

A novella in the style of the TV show Leverage.... a caper story to amuse and entertain! _*It takes a Thie*_f

http://www.amazon.com/It-Takes-a-Thief-ebook/dp/B00ANDDP2Y/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1355411380&sr=1-1&keywords=it+takes+a+thief


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Here's a light-hearted heist story with the Robin Hood spirit. 

http://www.amazon.com/It-Takes-a-Thief-ebook/dp/B00ANDDP2Y/


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

A novella in the style of the TV show Leverage.... a caper story to amuse and entertain! It takes a Thief

http://www.amazon.com/It-Takes-a-Thief-ebook/dp/B00ANDDP2Y/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1355411380&sr=1-1&keywords=it+takes+a+thief


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

A novella in the style of the TV show Leverage.... a caper story to amuse and entertain! It takes a Thief

http://www.amazon.com/It-Takes-a-Thief-ebook/dp/B00ANDDP2Y/ (Sorry, link-maker isn't working for me!)

(A novella, +/- 27,000 words.)


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Here's a light-hearted heist story with the Robin Hood spirit.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

A novella in the style of the TV show Leverage.... a caper story to amuse and entertain! _*It takes a Thief *_

http://www.amazon.com/It-Takes-a-Thief-ebook/dp/B00ANDDP2Y/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1355411380&sr=1-1&keywords=it+takes+a+thief


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

A fan of caper stories like Oceans Eleven, or the TV show Leverage? It Takes a Thief might be just the ticket!

Gina is a thief. Not a bad thief, but a thief nonetheless. When she joins forces with a security consultant to help a woman get justice, it's a lark, done just for fun and adventure. Little did she and her friend know there was more to the situation than meets the eye... and that that 'something' could be dangerous!

http://www.amazon.com/It-Takes-a-Thief-ebook/dp/B00ANDDP2Y/

** This is a novella, approximately 28,000 words. **


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Here's a light-hearted heist story with the Robin Hood spirit. 

http://www.amazon.com/It-Takes-a-Thief-ebook/dp/B00ANDDP2Y/


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

When you need results, sometimes it doesn't matter which side of the law you're on... It Takes a Thief.

Angelina Carr is a thief. Nick Aston is a corporate security consultant. Together they work to bring down a small-time criminal... and in the process get mixed up with a big-time mob boss.

A light-hearted caper story, in the style of the TV show Leverage.

_*It Takes a Thief *_ http://www.amazon.com/It-Takes-a-Thief-ebook/dp/B00ANDDP2Y/

*Free --- June 8 & 9 only*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

A novella in the style of the TV show Leverage.... a caper story to amuse and entertain! It takes a Thief

http://www.amazon.com/It-Takes-a-Thief-ebook/dp/B00ANDDP2Y/

(A novella, +/- 27,000 words.)


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

When you need results, sometimes it doesn't matter which side of the law you're on... It Takes a Thief.

Angelina Carr is a thief. Nick Aston is a corporate security consultant. Together they work to bring down a small-time criminal... and in the process get mixed up with a big-time mob boss.

A light-hearted caper story, in the style of the TV show Leverage.

*It Takes a Thief * http://www.amazon.com/It-Takes-a-Thief-ebook/dp/B00ANDDP2Y/


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

A novella in the style of the TV show Leverage.... a caper story to amuse and entertain! _*It takes a Thief *_

http://www.amazon.com/It-Takes-a-Thief-ebook/dp/B00ANDDP2Y/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1355411380&sr=1-1&keywords=it+takes+a+thief


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

The hot days of summer are a great time to cozy up for a fun caper story.

_*It takes a Thief*_

http://www.amazon.com/It-Takes-a-Thief-ebook/dp/B00ANDDP2Y/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1355411380&sr=1-1&keywords=it+takes+a+thief


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

When you need results, sometimes it doesn't matter which side of the law you're on... It Takes a Thief.

Angelina Carr is a thief. Nick Aston is a corporate security consultant. Together they work to bring down a small-time criminal... and in the process get mixed up with a big-time mob boss.

A light-hearted caper story.

*It Takes a Thief * http://www.amazon.com/It-Takes-a-Thief-ebook/dp/B00ANDDP2Y/


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Here's a light-hearted heist story with the Robin Hood spirit. 

_*It Takes a Thief*_

http://www.amazon.com/It-Takes-a-Thief-ebook/dp/B00ANDDP2Y/

A novella.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

When you need results, sometimes it doesn't matter which side of the law you're on... _*It Takes a Thief.*_

Angelina Carr is a thief. Nick Aston is a corporate security consultant. Together they work to bring down a small-time criminal... and in the process get mixed up with a big-time mob boss.

A light-hearted caper story, in the style of the TV show Leverage.

*It Takes a Thief * http://www.amazon.com/It-Takes-a-Thief-ebook/dp/B00ANDDP2Y/

*Coming soon......  Shiny, Sparkly Things. * (A second It Takes a Thief story)


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

There's still time for some light reading at the beach or by the pool.... just a little something that can be read in a couple hours.

*It takes a Thief *

http://www.amazon.com/It-Takes-a-Thief-ebook/dp/B00ANDDP2Y/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1355411380&sr=1-1&keywords=it+takes+a+thief


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

When you need results, sometimes it doesn't matter which side of the law you're on... It Takes a Thief.

Angelina Carr is a thief. Nick Aston is a corporate security consultant. Together they work to bring down a small-time criminal... and in the process get mixed up with a big-time mob boss.

A light-hearted caper story, in the style of the TV show Leverage.

*It Takes a Thief * http://www.amazon.com/It-Takes-a-Thief-ebook/dp/B00ANDDP2Y/


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

The last big holiday weekend is approaching.... Load up the Kindle and be ready!

There's still time for some light reading at the beach or by the pool.... just a little something that can be read in a couple hours.

*It takes a Thief *

http://www.amazon.com/It-Takes-a-Thief-ebook/dp/B00ANDDP2Y/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1355411380&sr=1-1&keywords=it+takes+a+thief


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

When you need results, sometimes it doesn't matter which side of the law you're on... It Takes a Thief.

*Angelina Carr* is a thief. *Nick Aston* is a corporate security consultant. Together they work to bring down a small-time criminal... and in the process get mixed up with a big-time mob boss.

A light-hearted caper story, in the style of the TV show Leverage.

*It Takes a Thief * http://www.amazon.com/It-Takes-a-Thief-ebook/dp/B00ANDDP2Y/

Coming soon...... _Shiny, Sparkly Things._ (A second It Takes a Thief story)


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Here's a light-hearted heist story with the Robin Hood spirit. Cool

_*It Takes a Thief*_

http://www.amazon.com/It-Takes-a-Thief-ebook/dp/B00ANDDP2Y/

A novella.

_Coming soon.... another "Thief" tale with Nick and Gina... Shiny, Sparkly Things._


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

When you need results, sometimes it doesn't matter which side of the law you're on... _*It Takes a Thief.*_

*Angelina Carr* is a thief. *Nick Aston* is a corporate security consultant. Together they work to bring down a small-time criminal... and in the process get mixed up with a big-time mob boss.

A light-hearted caper story, in the style of the TV show Leverage.

*It Takes a Thief* http://www.amazon.com/It-Takes-a-Thief-ebook/dp/B00ANDDP2Y/

Coming soon...... _Shiny, Sparkly Things._ (A second It Takes a Thief story)


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

A fan of caper stories like Oceans Eleven, or the TV show Leverage? _*It Takes a Thief *_might be just the ticket!

Gina is a thief. Not a bad thief, but a thief nonetheless. When she joins forces with a security consultant to help a woman get justice, it's a lark, done just for fun and adventure. Little did she and her friend know there was more to the situation than meets the eye... and that that 'something' could be dangerous!

http://www.amazon.com/It-Takes-a-Thief-ebook/dp/B00ANDDP2Y/

** This is a novella, approximately 28,000 words. **


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Cool weather is here... curl up with a nice light book and a cup of tea.

Here's a light-hearted heist story with the Robin Hood spirit. 

*It Takes a Thief*

http://www.amazon.com/It-Takes-a-Thief-ebook/dp/B00ANDDP2Y/

A novella.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

When you need results, sometimes it doesn't matter which side of the law you're on... It Takes a Thief.

*Angelina Carr* is a thief. *Nick Aston* is a corporate security consultant. Together they work to bring down a small-time criminal... and in the process get mixed up with a big-time mob boss.

A light-hearted caper story, in the style of the TV show Leverage.

*It Takes a Thief * http://www.amazon.com/It-Takes-a-Thief-ebook/dp/B00ANDDP2Y/

_Coming soon......  Shiny, Sparkly Things.  (A second It Takes a Thief story) _


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

A fan of caper stories like Oceans Eleven, or the TV show Leverage? *It Takes a Thief *might be just the ticket!

Gina is a thief. Not a bad thief, but a thief nonetheless. When she joins forces with a security consultant to help a woman get justice, it's a lark, done just for fun and adventure. Little did she and her friend know there was more to the situation than meets the eye... and that that 'something' could be dangerous!

http://www.amazon.com/It-Takes-a-Thief-ebook/dp/B00ANDDP2Y/

** This is a novella, approximately 28,000 words. **

_*Coming soon! * Shiny, Sparkly Things..... an It Takes a Thief story._


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Autumn is here with a vengeance!! Curl up with a nice light book and a cup of tea.

Here's a light-hearted heist story with the Robin Hood spirit. Cool

*It Takes a Thief*

http://www.amazon.com/It-Takes-a-Thief-ebook/dp/B00ANDDP2Y/

A novella.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

When you need results, sometimes it doesn't matter which side of the law you're on... It Takes a Thief.

*Angelina Carr* is a thief. *Nick Aston* is a corporate security consultant. Together they work to bring down a small-time criminal... and in the process get mixed up with a big-time mob boss.

A light-hearted caper story, in the style of the TV show Leverage.

_*It Takes a Thief *_ http://www.amazon.com/It-Takes-a-Thief-ebook/dp/B00ANDDP2Y/

Coming soon...... _Shiny, Sparkly Things. _ (A second It Takes a Thief story)


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Wild weather is on the way, just in time for the holiday.   Stock up now on some pleasant reading.

A fan of caper stories like *Oceans Eleven,* or the TV show *Leverage*? *It Takes a Thief* might be just the ticket!

Gina is a thief. Not a bad thief, but a thief nonetheless. When she joins forces with a security consultant to help a woman get justice, it's a lark, done just for fun and adventure. Little did she and her friend know there was more to the situation than meets the eye... and that that 'something' could be dangerous!

http://www.amazon.com/It-Takes-a-Thief-ebook/dp/B00ANDDP2Y/

** This is a novella, approximately 28,000 words. **

_Coming soon! Shiny, Sparkly Things..... an It Takes a Thief story._


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Are you a fan of caper stories like Oceans Eleven, or the TV show Leverage? *It Takes a Thief* might be just the ticket!

Gina is a thief. Not a bad thief, but a thief nonetheless. When she joins forces with a security consultant to help a woman get justice, it's a lark, done just for fun and adventure. Little did she and her friend know there was more to the situation than meets the eye... and that that 'something' could be dangerous!

http://www.amazon.com/It-Takes-a-Thief-ebook/dp/B00ANDDP2Y/

** This is a novella, approximately 28,000 words. **

*Coming soon! Shiny, Sparkly Things..... * an It Takes a Thief story.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

A fan of caper stories like Oceans Eleven, or the TV show Leverage? A little light-hearted pickpocketing to get you into the holiday spirit? *It Takes a Thief* might be just the ticket!

Gina is a thief. Not a bad thief, but a thief nonetheless. When she joins forces with a security consultant to help a woman get justice, it's a lark, done just for fun and adventure. Little does she and her friend know there's more to the situation than meets the eye... and that that 'something' could be dangerous!

http://www.amazon.com/It-Takes-a-Thief-ebook/dp/B00ANDDP2Y/

** This is a novella, approximately 28,000 words. **

~ ~ ~ ~ ~

*Shiny, Sparkly Things. * Gina loves a good bauble.... and a zillion-dollar diamond necklace fits that bill. But when individual diamonds disappear from pretty, fancy jewels, she and Nick get involved to find out what's up. And they use a long-lost royal crown to help them get to the bottom of the thefts.

http://www.amazon.com/Shiny-Sparkly-Things-Jean-Louise-ebook/dp/B00H7JP84A/


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

If you've got a new e-reader (or just have some time to while away over the holidays), here's the answer to your problem of what to read.

Are you a fan of caper stories like Oceans Eleven, or the TV show Leverage? Or are you simply looking for a nice, fun action book? *It Takes a Thief *might be just the ticket!

Gina is a thief. Not a bad thief, but a thief nonetheless. When she joins forces with a security consultant to help a woman get justice, it's a lark, done just for fun and adventure. Little did she and her friend know there was more to the situation than meets the eye... and that that 'something' could be dangerous!

http://www.amazon.com/It-Takes-a-Thief-ebook/dp/B00ANDDP2Y/



*Shiny, Sparkly Things.* Gina loves a good bauble.... and a zillion-dollar diamond necklace fits that bill. But when individual diamonds disappear from pretty, fancy jewels, she and Nick get involved to find out what's up. And they use a long-lost royal crown to help them get to the bottom of the thefts.

http://www.amazon.com/Shiny-Sparkly-Things-Jean-Louise-ebook/dp/B00H7JP84A/

** These are novellas, approximately 28-30,000 words in length. Perfect for a brief respite from holiday hassle! **


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Wild weather is wreaking havoc in major parts of the country.   Stock up now on some pleasant reading.

A fan of caper stories like *Oceans Eleven,* or the TV show *Leverage*? *It Takes a Thief* might be just the ticket!

Gina is a thief. Not a bad thief, but a thief nonetheless. When she joins forces with a security consultant to help a woman get justice, it's a lark, done just for fun and adventure. Little did she and her friend know there was more to the situation than meets the eye... and that that 'something' could be dangerous!

****1st book FREE***


Others in the series:


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

When you need results, sometimes it doesn't matter which side of the law you're on... It Takes a Thief.

*Angelina Carr* is a thief. *Nick Aston* is a corporate security consultant. Together they work to bring down a small-time criminal... and in the process get mixed up with a big-time mob boss.

A light-hearted caper story, in the style of the TV show Leverage.

_*It Takes a Thief *_
 *<---FREE!!*

Organized crime... jewel thieves... conniving business owners and forgers... Gina and Nick do what they can to level the playing field and get justice for those who need it.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

A fan of caper stories like Oceans Eleven, or the TV show Leverage? A little light-hearted pickpocketing to get you into the holiday spirit? *It Takes a Thief* might be just the ticket!

Gina is a thief. Not a bad thief, but a thief nonetheless. When she joins forces with a security consultant to help a woman get justice, it's a lark, done just for fun and adventure. Little does she and her friend know there's more to the situation than meets the eye... and that that 'something' could be dangerous!



** This is a novella, approximately 28,000 words. **

~ ~ ~ ~ ~

*Shiny, Sparkly Things. * Gina loves a good bauble.... and a zillion-dollar diamond necklace fits that bill. But when individual diamonds disappear from pretty, fancy jewels, she and Nick get involved to find out what's up. And they use a long-lost royal crown to help them get to the bottom of the thefts.



~ ~ ~ ~ ~

*Artless * What thief wouldn't want to stake out a museum, and pull a classic heist? Gina gets her chance, and what started out as a simple job takes a crazy turn, requiring Gina to break into not just one, but _two_ houses.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Wild weather is wreaking havoc in major parts of the country.   Stock up now on some pleasant reading.

A fan of caper stories like *Oceans Eleven,* or the TV show *Leverage*? *It Takes a Thief* might be just the ticket!

Gina is a thief. Not a bad thief, but a thief nonetheless. When she joins forces with a security consultant to help a woman get justice, it's a lark, done just for fun and adventure. Little did she and her friend know there was more to the situation than meets the eye... and that that 'something' could be dangerous!

****1st book FREE***


Others in the series:


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

When you need results, sometimes it doesn't matter which side of the law you're on... It Takes a Thief.

*Angelina Carr* is a thief. *Nick Aston* is a corporate security consultant. Together they work to bring down a small-time criminal... and in the process get mixed up with a big-time mob boss.

A light-hearted caper story, in the style of the TV show Leverage.

_*It Takes a Thief *_
 *<---FREE!!*

Organized crime... jewel thieves... conniving business owners and forgers... Gina and Nick do what they can to level the playing field and get justice for those who need it.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Caper... heist... thief... pickpocket... Robin Hood... White Collar....

Whatever phrase or description you use, the title of this series says it all: IT TAKES A THIEF.

As the saying goes, "It takes a thief to catch a thief." And that's what Gina and Nick do. They use their skills to help ordinary citizens and bring down shady bad guys. Read their escapades here!

*First book in series is FREE to download.*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

A fan of caper stories like Oceans Eleven, or the TV show Leverage? A little light-hearted pickpocketing can help keep you cool in this crazy-hot summer weather. *It Takes a Thief* might be just the ticket!

Gina is a thief. Not a bad thief, but a thief nonetheless. When she joins forces with a security consultant to help a woman get justice, it's a lark, done just for fun and adventure. Little does she and her friend know there's more to the situation than meets the eye... and that that 'something' could be dangerous!



** This is a novella, approximately 28,000 words. **

~ ~ ~ ~ ~

*Shiny, Sparkly Things. * Gina loves a good bauble.... and a zillion-dollar diamond necklace fits that bill. But when individual diamonds disappear from pretty, fancy jewels, she and Nick get involved to find out what's up. And they use a long-lost royal crown to help them get to the bottom of the thefts.



~ ~ ~ ~ ~

*Artless * What thief wouldn't want to stake out a museum, and pull a classic heist? Gina gets her chance, and what started out as a simple job takes a crazy turn, requiring Gina to break into not just one, but _two_ houses.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Wild weather is wreaking havoc in major parts of the country.   Stock up now on some pleasant reading.

A fan of caper stories like *Oceans Eleven,* or the TV show *Leverage*? *It Takes a Thief* might be just the ticket!

Gina is a thief. Not a bad thief, but a thief nonetheless. When she joins forces with a security consultant to help a woman get justice, it's a lark, done just for fun and adventure. Little did she and her friend know there was more to the situation than meets the eye... and that that 'something' could be dangerous!

****1st book FREE***


Others in the series:


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

When you need results, sometimes it doesn't matter which side of the law you're on... It Takes a Thief.

*Angelina Carr* is a thief. *Nick Aston* is a corporate security consultant. Together they work to bring down a small-time criminal... and in the process get mixed up with a big-time mob boss.

A light-hearted caper story, in the style of the TV show Leverage.

_*It Takes a Thief *_
 *<---FREE!!*

Organized crime... jewel thieves... conniving business owners and forgers... Gina and Nick do what they can to level the playing field and get justice for those who need it.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Caper... heist... thief... pickpocket... Robin Hood... White Collar.... The Oceans Eleven movies...

Whatever phrase or description you use, the title of this series says it all: IT TAKES A THIEF.

As the saying goes, "It takes a thief to catch a thief." And that's what Gina and Nick do. They use their skills to help ordinary citizens and bring down shady bad guys. Read their escapades here!

*First book in series is FREE to download.*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

A fan of caper stories like Oceans Eleven, or the TV show Leverage? A little light-hearted pickpocketing can help keep you cool in this crazy-hot summer weather. *It Takes a Thief* might be just the ticket!

Gina is a thief. Not a bad thief, but a thief nonetheless. When she joins forces with a security consultant to help a woman get justice, it's a lark, done just for fun and adventure. Little does she and her friend know there's more to the situation than meets the eye... and that that 'something' could be dangerous!



** This is a novella, approximately 28,000 words. **

~ ~ ~ ~ ~

*Shiny, Sparkly Things. * Gina loves a good bauble.... and a zillion-dollar diamond necklace fits that bill. But when individual diamonds disappear from pretty, fancy jewels, she and Nick get involved to find out what's up. And they use a long-lost royal crown to help them get to the bottom of the thefts.



~ ~ ~ ~ ~

*Artless * What thief wouldn't want to stake out a museum, and pull a classic heist? Gina gets her chance, and what started out as a simple job takes a crazy turn, requiring Gina to break into not just one, but _two_ houses.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Wild weather has wreaked havoc in major parts of the country.   Stock up now on some pleasant reading.

A fan of caper stories like *Oceans Eleven,* or the TV show *Leverage*? *It Takes a Thief* might be just the ticket!

Gina is a thief. Not a bad thief, but a thief nonetheless. When she joins forces with a security consultant to help a woman get justice, it's a lark, done just for fun and adventure. Little did she and her friend know there was more to the situation than meets the eye... and that that 'something' could be dangerous!

****1st book FREE***


Others in the series:


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

When you need results, sometimes it doesn't matter which side of the law you're on... It Takes a Thief.

*Angelina Carr* is a thief. *Nick Aston* is a corporate security consultant. Together they work to bring down a small-time criminal... and in the process get mixed up with a big-time mob boss.

A light-hearted caper story, in the style of the TV show Leverage.

_*It Takes a Thief *_
 *<---FREE!!*

Organized crime... jewel thieves... conniving business owners and forgers... Gina and Nick do what they can to level the playing field and get justice for those who need it.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Caper... heist... thief... pickpocket... Robin Hood... White Collar.... The Oceans Eleven movies...

Whatever phrase or description you use, the title of this series says it all: IT TAKES A THIEF.

As the saying goes, "It takes a thief to catch a thief." And that's what Gina and Nick do. They use their skills to help ordinary citizens and bring down shady bad guys. Read their escapades here!

*First book in series is FREE to download.*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

A fan of caper stories like Oceans Eleven, or the TV show Leverage? A little light-hearted pickpocketing can help keep you cool in this crazy-hot summer weather. *It Takes a Thief* might be just the ticket!

Gina is a thief. Not a bad thief, but a thief nonetheless. When she joins forces with a security consultant to help a woman get justice, it's a lark, done just for fun and adventure. Little does she and her friend know there's more to the situation than meets the eye... and that that 'something' could be dangerous!



** This is a novella, approximately 28,000 words. **

~ ~ ~ ~ ~

*Shiny, Sparkly Things. * Gina loves a good bauble.... and a zillion-dollar diamond necklace fits that bill. But when individual diamonds disappear from pretty, fancy jewels, she and Nick get involved to find out what's up. And they use a long-lost royal crown to help them get to the bottom of the thefts.



~ ~ ~ ~ ~

*Artless * What thief wouldn't want to stake out a museum, and pull a classic heist? Gina gets her chance, and what started out as a simple job takes a crazy turn, requiring Gina to break into not just one, but _two_ houses.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Wild weather is wreaking havoc in major parts of the country--again.   Stock up on some pleasant reading and curl up on the couch to wait it out..

A fan of caper stories like *Oceans Eleven,* or the TV show *Leverage*? *It Takes a Thief* might be just the ticket!

Gina is a thief. Not a bad thief, but a thief nonetheless. When she joins forces with a security consultant to help a woman get justice, it's a lark, done just for fun and adventure. Little did she and her friend know there was more to the situation than meets the eye... and that that 'something' could be dangerous!

****1st book FREE***


Others in the series:


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

When you need results, sometimes it doesn't matter which side of the law you're on... It Takes a Thief.

*Angelina Carr* is a thief. *Nick Aston* is a corporate security consultant. Together they work to bring down a small-time criminal... and in the process get mixed up with a big-time mob boss.

A light-hearted caper story, in the style of the TV show Leverage.

_*It Takes a Thief *_
 *<---FREE!!*

Organized crime... jewel thieves... conniving business owners and forgers... Gina and Nick do what they can to level the playing field and get justice for those who need it.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Caper... heist... thief... pickpocket... Robin Hood... White Collar.... The Oceans Eleven movies...

Whatever phrase or description you use, the title of this series says it all: IT TAKES A THIEF.

As the saying goes, "It takes a thief to catch a thief." And that's what Gina and Nick do. They use their skills to help ordinary citizens and bring down shady bad guys. Read their escapades here!

*First book in series is FREE to download.*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

A fan of caper stories like Oceans Eleven, or the TV show Leverage? A little light-hearted pickpocketing can help keep you cool in this crazy-hot summer weather. *It Takes a Thief* might be just the ticket!

Gina is a thief. Not a bad thief, but a thief nonetheless. When she joins forces with a security consultant to help a woman get justice, it's a lark, done just for fun and adventure. Little does she and her friend know there's more to the situation than meets the eye... and that that 'something' could be dangerous!



** This is a novella, approximately 28,000 words. **

~ ~ ~ ~ ~

*Shiny, Sparkly Things. * Gina loves a good bauble.... and a zillion-dollar diamond necklace fits that bill. But when individual diamonds disappear from pretty, fancy jewels, she and Nick get involved to find out what's up. And they use a long-lost royal crown to help them get to the bottom of the thefts.



~ ~ ~ ~ ~

*Artless * What thief wouldn't want to stake out a museum, and pull a classic heist? Gina gets her chance, and what started out as a simple job takes a crazy turn, requiring Gina to break into not just one, but _two_ houses.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Wild weather is wreaking havoc in major parts of the country--again.   Stock up on some pleasant reading and curl up on the couch to wait it out..

A fan of caper stories like *Oceans Eleven,* or the TV show *Leverage*? *It Takes a Thief* might be just the ticket!

Gina is a thief. Not a bad thief, but a thief nonetheless. When she joins forces with a security consultant to help a woman get justice, it's a lark, done just for fun and adventure. Little did she and her friend know there was more to the situation than meets the eye... and that that 'something' could be dangerous!

****1st book FREE***


Others in the series:


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

When you need results, sometimes it doesn't matter which side of the law you're on... It Takes a Thief.

*Angelina Carr* is a thief. *Nick Aston* is a corporate security consultant. Together they work to bring down a small-time criminal... and in the process get mixed up with a big-time mob boss.

A light-hearted caper story, in the style of the TV show Leverage.

_*It Takes a Thief *_
 *<---FREE!!*

Organized crime... jewel thieves... conniving business owners and forgers... Gina and Nick do what they can to level the playing field and get justice for those who need it.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Caper... heist... thief... pickpocket... Robin Hood... White Collar.... The Oceans Eleven movies...

Whatever phrase or description you use, the title of this series says it all: IT TAKES A THIEF.

As the saying goes, "It takes a thief to catch a thief." And that's what Gina and Nick do. They use their skills to help ordinary citizens and bring down shady bad guys. Read their escapades here!

*First book in series is FREE to download.*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Wild weather is wreaking havoc in major parts of the country--again.   Stock up on some pleasant reading and curl up on the couch to wait it out..

A fan of caper stories like *Oceans Eleven,* or the TV show *Leverage*? *It Takes a Thief* might be just the ticket!

Gina is a thief. Not a bad thief, but a thief nonetheless. When she joins forces with a security consultant to help a woman get justice, it's a lark, done just for fun and adventure. Little did she and her friend know there was more to the situation than meets the eye... and that that 'something' could be dangerous!

****1st book FREE***


Others in the series:


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

A fan of caper stories like Oceans Eleven, or the TV show Leverage? A little light-hearted pickpocketing can help keep you cool in this crazy-hot summer weather. *It Takes a Thief* might be just the ticket!

Gina is a thief. Not a bad thief, but a thief nonetheless. When she joins forces with a security consultant to help a woman get justice, it's a lark, done just for fun and adventure. Little does she and her friend know there's more to the situation than meets the eye... and that that 'something' could be dangerous!



** This is a novella, approximately 28,000 words. **

~ ~ ~ ~ ~

*Shiny, Sparkly Things. * Gina loves a good bauble.... and a zillion-dollar diamond necklace fits that bill. But when individual diamonds disappear from pretty, fancy jewels, she and Nick get involved to find out what's up. And they use a long-lost royal crown to help them get to the bottom of the thefts.



~ ~ ~ ~ ~

*Artless * What thief wouldn't want to stake out a museum, and pull a classic heist? Gina gets her chance, and what started out as a simple job takes a crazy turn, requiring Gina to break into not just one, but _two_ houses.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

When you need results, sometimes it doesn't matter which side of the law you're on... It Takes a Thief.

*Angelina Carr* is a thief. *Nick Aston* is a corporate security consultant. Together they work to bring down a small-time criminal... and in the process get mixed up with a big-time mob boss.

A light-hearted caper story, in the style of the TV show Leverage.

_*It Takes a Thief *_
 *<---FREE!!*

Organized crime... jewel thieves... conniving business owners and forgers... Gina and Nick do what they can to level the playing field and get justice for those who need it.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Caper... heist... thief... pickpocket... Robin Hood... White Collar.... The Oceans Eleven movies...

Whatever phrase or description you use, the title of this series says it all: IT TAKES A THIEF.

As the saying goes, "It takes a thief to catch a thief." And that's what Gina and Nick do. They use their skills to help ordinary citizens and bring down shady bad guys. Read their escapades here!

*First book in series is FREE to download.*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Wild weather is wreaking havoc in major parts of the country--again.   Stock up on some pleasant reading and curl up on the couch to wait it out..

A fan of caper stories like *Oceans Eleven,* or the TV show *Leverage*? *It Takes a Thief* might be just the ticket!

Gina is a thief. Not a bad thief, but a thief nonetheless. When she joins forces with a security consultant to help a woman get justice, it's a lark, done just for fun and adventure. Little did she and her friend know there was more to the situation than meets the eye... and that that 'something' could be dangerous!

****1st book FREE***


Others in the series:


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

A fan of caper stories like Oceans Eleven, or the TV show Leverage? A little light-hearted pickpocketing can help keep you cool in this crazy-hot summer weather. *It Takes a Thief* might be just the ticket!

Gina is a thief. Not a bad thief, but a thief nonetheless. When she joins forces with a security consultant to help a woman get justice, it's a lark, done just for fun and adventure. Little does she and her friend know there's more to the situation than meets the eye... and that that 'something' could be dangerous!



** This is a novella, approximately 28,000 words. **

~ ~ ~ ~ ~

*Shiny, Sparkly Things. * Gina loves a good bauble.... and a zillion-dollar diamond necklace fits that bill. But when individual diamonds disappear from pretty, fancy jewels, she and Nick get involved to find out what's up. And they use a long-lost royal crown to help them get to the bottom of the thefts.



~ ~ ~ ~ ~

*Artless * What thief wouldn't want to stake out a museum, and pull a classic heist? Gina gets her chance, and what started out as a simple job takes a crazy turn, requiring Gina to break into not just one, but _two_ houses.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

When you need results, sometimes it doesn't matter which side of the law you're on... It Takes a Thief.

*Angelina Carr* is a thief. *Nick Aston* is a corporate security consultant. Together they work to bring down a small-time criminal... and in the process get mixed up with a big-time mob boss.

A light-hearted caper story, in the style of the TV show Leverage.

_*It Takes a Thief *_
 *<---FREE!!*

Organized crime... jewel thieves... conniving business owners and forgers... Gina and Nick do what they can to level the playing field and get justice for those who need it.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Caper... heist... thief... pickpocket... Robin Hood... White Collar.... The Oceans Eleven movies...

Whatever phrase or description you use, the title of this series says it all: IT TAKES A THIEF.

As the saying goes, "It takes a thief to catch a thief." And that's what Gina and Nick do. They use their skills to help ordinary citizens and bring down shady bad guys. Read their escapades here!

*First book in series is FREE to download.*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Summer is finally here. (And the heat that goes with it.) Stock up on some pleasant reading and curl up on couch in the AC, or by the pool.

A fan of caper stories like *Oceans Eleven,* or the TV show *Leverage*? *It Takes a Thief* might be just the ticket!

Gina is a thief. Not a bad thief, but a thief nonetheless. When she joins forces with a security consultant to help a woman get justice, it's a lark, done just for fun and adventure. Little did she and her friend know there was more to the situation than meets the eye... and that that 'something' could be dangerous!

****1st book FREE***


Others in the series:


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

A fan of caper stories like Oceans Eleven, or the TV show Leverage? A little light-hearted pickpocketing can help keep you cool in this crazy-hot summer weather. *It Takes a Thief* might be just the ticket!

Gina is a thief. Not a bad thief, but a thief nonetheless. When she joins forces with a security consultant to help a woman get justice, it's a lark, done just for fun and adventure. Little does she and her friend know there's more to the situation than meets the eye... and that that 'something' could be dangerous!



** This is a novella, approximately 28,000 words. **

~ ~ ~ ~ ~

*Shiny, Sparkly Things. * Gina loves a good bauble.... and a zillion-dollar diamond necklace fits that bill. But when individual diamonds disappear from pretty, fancy jewels, she and Nick get involved to find out what's up. And they use a long-lost royal crown to help them get to the bottom of the thefts.



~ ~ ~ ~ ~

*Artless * What thief wouldn't want to stake out a museum, and pull a classic heist? Gina gets her chance, and what started out as a simple job takes a crazy turn, requiring Gina to break into not just one, but _two_ houses.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

When you need results, sometimes it doesn't matter which side of the law you're on... It Takes a Thief.

*Angelina Carr* is a thief. *Nick Aston* is a corporate security consultant. Together they work to bring down a small-time criminal... and in the process get mixed up with a big-time mob boss.

A light-hearted caper story, in the style of the TV show Leverage.

_*It Takes a Thief *_
 *<---FREE!!*

Organized crime... jewel thieves... conniving business owners and forgers... Gina and Nick do what they can to level the playing field and get justice for those who need it.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Caper... heist... thief... pickpocket... Robin Hood... White Collar.... The Oceans Eleven movies...

Whatever phrase or description you use, the title of this series says it all: IT TAKES A THIEF.

As the saying goes, "It takes a thief to catch a thief." And that's what Gina and Nick do. They use their skills to help ordinary citizens and bring down shady bad guys. Read their escapades here!

*First book in series is FREE to download.*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Winter weather is here... with a shivery vengeance. Stock up on some pleasant reading; pour yourself a hot, relaxing beverage, and curl up on the couch and get comfy.

A fan of caper stories like *Oceans Eleven,* or the TV show *Leverage*? *It Takes a Thief* might be just the ticket!

Gina is a thief. Not a bad thief, but a thief nonetheless. When she joins forces with a security consultant to help a woman get justice, it's a lark, done just for fun and adventure. Little did she and her friend know there was more to the situation than meets the eye... and that that 'something' could be dangerous!

****1st book FREE***


Others in the series:


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

A fan of caper stories like Oceans Eleven, or the TV show Leverage? A little light-hearted pickpocketing can help keep you cool in this crazy-hot summer weather. *It Takes a Thief* might be just the ticket!

Gina is a thief. Not a bad thief, but a thief nonetheless. When she joins forces with a security consultant to help a woman get justice, it's a lark, done just for fun and adventure. Little does she and her friend know there's more to the situation than meets the eye... and that that 'something' could be dangerous!



** This is a novella, approximately 28,000 words. **

~ ~ ~ ~ ~

*Shiny, Sparkly Things. * Gina loves a good bauble.... and a zillion-dollar diamond necklace fits that bill. But when individual diamonds disappear from pretty, fancy jewels, she and Nick get involved to find out what's up. And they use a long-lost royal crown to help them get to the bottom of the thefts.



~ ~ ~ ~ ~

*Artless * What thief wouldn't want to stake out a museum, and pull a classic heist? Gina gets her chance, and what started out as a simple job takes a crazy turn, requiring Gina to break into not just one, but _two_ houses.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

When you need results, sometimes it doesn't matter which side of the law you're on... It Takes a Thief.

*Angelina Carr* is a thief. *Nick Aston* is a corporate security consultant. Together they work to bring down a small-time criminal... and in the process get mixed up with a big-time mob boss.

A light-hearted caper story, in the style of the TV show Leverage.

_*It Takes a Thief *_
 *<---FREE!!*

Organized crime... jewel thieves... conniving business owners and forgers... Gina and Nick do what they can to level the playing field and get justice for those who need it.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Caper... heist... thief... pickpocket... Robin Hood... White Collar.... The Oceans Eleven movies...

Whatever phrase or description you use, the title of this series says it all: IT TAKES A THIEF.

As the saying goes, "It takes a thief to catch a thief." And that's what Gina and Nick do. They use their skills to help ordinary citizens and bring down shady bad guys. Read their escapades here!

*First book in series is FREE to download.*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Winter weather is here... with a shivery vengeance. Stock up on some pleasant reading; pour yourself a hot, relaxing beverage, and curl up on the couch and get comfy.

A fan of caper stories like *Oceans Eleven,* or the TV show *Leverage*? *It Takes a Thief* might be just the ticket!

Gina is a thief. Not a bad thief, but a thief nonetheless. When she joins forces with a security consultant to help a woman get justice, it's a lark, done just for fun and adventure. Little did she and her friend know there was more to the situation than meets the eye... and that that 'something' could be dangerous!

****1st book FREE***


Others in the series:


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

A fan of caper stories like Oceans Eleven, or the TV show Leverage? A little light-hearted pickpocketing can help keep you cool in this crazy-hot summer weather. *It Takes a Thief* might be just the ticket!

Gina is a thief. Not a bad thief, but a thief nonetheless. When she joins forces with a security consultant to help a woman get justice, it's a lark, done just for fun and adventure. Little does she and her friend know there's more to the situation than meets the eye... and that that 'something' could be dangerous!



** This is a novella, approximately 28,000 words. **

~ ~ ~ ~ ~

*Shiny, Sparkly Things. * Gina loves a good bauble.... and a zillion-dollar diamond necklace fits that bill. But when individual diamonds disappear from pretty, fancy jewels, she and Nick get involved to find out what's up. And they use a long-lost royal crown to help them get to the bottom of the thefts.



~ ~ ~ ~ ~

*Artless * What thief wouldn't want to stake out a museum, and pull a classic heist? Gina gets her chance, and what started out as a simple job takes a crazy turn, requiring Gina to break into not just one, but _two_ houses.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

When you need results, sometimes it doesn't matter which side of the law you're on... It Takes a Thief.

*Angelina Carr* is a thief. *Nick Aston* is a corporate security consultant. Together they work to bring down a small-time criminal... and in the process get mixed up with a big-time mob boss.

A light-hearted caper story, in the style of the TV show Leverage.

_*It Takes a Thief *_
 *<---FREE!!*

Organized crime... jewel thieves... conniving business owners and forgers... Gina and Nick do what they can to level the playing field and get justice for those who need it.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Everyone is hunkering down and finding things to do at home. Why not stock up on some pleasant reading. Then you can pour yourself a nice, relaxing beverage, and curl up on the couch and get comfy.

A fan of caper stories like *Oceans Eleven,* or the TV show *Leverage*? *It Takes a Thief* might be just the ticket!

Gina is a thief. Not a bad thief, but a thief nonetheless. When she joins forces with a security consultant to help a woman get justice, it's a lark, done just for fun and adventure. Little did she and her friend know there was more to the situation than meets the eye... and that that 'something' could be dangerous!

****1st book FREE***


Others in the series:


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

When you need results, sometimes it doesn't matter which side of the law you're on... It Takes a Thief.

*Angelina Carr* is a thief. *Nick Aston* is a corporate security consultant. Together they work to bring down a small-time criminal... and in the process get mixed up with a big-time mob boss.

A light-hearted caper story, in the style of the TV show Leverage.

_*It Takes a Thief *_
 *<---FREE!!*

Organized crime... jewel thieves... conniving business owners and forgers... Gina and Nick do what they can to level the playing field and get justice for those who need it.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

A fan of caper stories like Oceans Eleven, or the TV show Leverage? A little light-hearted pickpocketing can help keep you cool in this crazy-hot summer weather. *It Takes a Thief* might be just the ticket!

Gina is a thief. Not a bad thief, but a thief nonetheless. When she joins forces with a security consultant to help a woman get justice, it's a lark, done just for fun and adventure. Little does she and her friend know there's more to the situation than meets the eye... and that that 'something' could be dangerous!



** This is a novella, approximately 28,000 words. **

~ ~ ~ ~ ~

*Shiny, Sparkly Things. * Gina loves a good bauble.... and a zillion-dollar diamond necklace fits that bill. But when individual diamonds disappear from pretty, fancy jewels, she and Nick get involved to find out what's up. And they use a long-lost royal crown to help them get to the bottom of the thefts.



~ ~ ~ ~ ~

*Artless * What thief wouldn't want to stake out a museum, and pull a classic heist? Gina gets her chance, and what started out as a simple job takes a crazy turn, requiring Gina to break into not just one, but _two_ houses.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Everyone is hunkering down and finding things to do at home. Why not stock up on some pleasant reading. Then you can pour yourself a nice, relaxing beverage, and curl up on the couch and get comfy.

A fan of caper stories like *Oceans Eleven,* or the TV show *Leverage*? *It Takes a Thief* might be just the ticket!

Gina is a thief. Not a bad thief, but a thief nonetheless. When she joins forces with a security consultant to help a woman get justice, it's a lark, done just for fun and adventure. Little did she and her friend know there was more to the situation than meets the eye... and that that 'something' could be dangerous!

****1st book FREE***


Others in the series:


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Caper... heist... thief... pickpocket... Robin Hood... White Collar.... The Oceans Eleven movies...

Whatever phrase or description you use, the title of this series says it all: IT TAKES A THIEF.

As the saying goes, "It takes a thief to catch a thief." And that's what Gina and Nick do. They use their skills to help ordinary citizens and bring down shady bad guys. Read their escapades here!

*First book in series is FREE to download.*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

When you need results, sometimes it doesn't matter which side of the law you're on... It Takes a Thief.

*Angelina Carr* is a thief. *Nick Aston* is a corporate security consultant. Together they work to bring down a small-time criminal... and in the process get mixed up with a big-time mob boss.

A light-hearted caper story, in the style of the TV show Leverage.

_*It Takes a Thief *_
 *<---FREE!!*

Organized crime... jewel thieves... conniving business owners and forgers... Gina and Nick do what they can to level the playing field and get justice for those who need it.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

A fan of caper stories like Oceans Eleven, or the TV show Leverage? A little light-hearted pickpocketing can help keep you cool in this crazy-hot summer weather. *It Takes a Thief* might be just the ticket!

Gina is a thief. Not a bad thief, but a thief nonetheless. When she joins forces with a security consultant to help a woman get justice, it's a lark, done just for fun and adventure. Little does she and her friend know there's more to the situation than meets the eye... and that that 'something' could be dangerous!



** This is a novella, approximately 28,000 words. **

~ ~ ~ ~ ~

*Shiny, Sparkly Things. * Gina loves a good bauble.... and a zillion-dollar diamond necklace fits that bill. But when individual diamonds disappear from pretty, fancy jewels, she and Nick get involved to find out what's up. And they use a long-lost royal crown to help them get to the bottom of the thefts.



~ ~ ~ ~ ~

*Artless * What thief wouldn't want to stake out a museum, and pull a classic heist? Gina gets her chance, and what started out as a simple job takes a crazy turn, requiring Gina to break into not just one, but _two_ houses.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Everyone's been hunkering down and finding things to do at home--and can't wait to get out!! Why not stock up on some pleasant reading. Then you can pour yourself a nice, relaxing beverage, and curl up on the couch and get comfy.

A fan of caper stories like *Oceans Eleven,* or the TV show *Leverage*? *It Takes a Thief* might be just the ticket!

Gina is a thief. Not a bad thief, but a thief nonetheless. When she joins forces with a security consultant to help a woman get justice, it's a lark, done just for fun and adventure. Little did she and her friend know there was more to the situation than meets the eye... and that that 'something' could be dangerous!

****1st book FREE***


Others in the series:


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Caper... heist... thief... pickpocket... Robin Hood... White Collar.... The Oceans Eleven movies...

Whatever phrase or description you use, the title of this series says it all: IT TAKES A THIEF.

As the saying goes, "It takes a thief to catch a thief." And that's what Gina and Nick do. They use their skills to help ordinary citizens and bring down shady bad guys. Read their escapades here!

*First book in series is FREE to download.*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

When you need results, sometimes it doesn't matter which side of the law you're on... It Takes a Thief.

*Angelina Carr* is a thief. *Nick Aston* is a corporate security consultant. Together they work to bring down a small-time criminal... and in the process get mixed up with a big-time mob boss.

A light-hearted caper story, in the style of the TV show Leverage.

_*It Takes a Thief *_
 *<---FREE!!*

Organized crime... jewel thieves... conniving business owners and forgers... Gina and Nick do what they can to level the playing field and get justice for those who need it.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

A fan of caper stories like Oceans Eleven, or the TV shows White Collar or Leverage? A little light-hearted pickpocketing can help keep you cool in this crazy-hot summer weather. *It Takes a Thief* might be just the ticket!

Gina is a thief. Not a bad thief, but a thief nonetheless. When she joins forces with a security consultant to help a woman get justice, it's a lark, done just for fun and adventure. Little does she and her friend know there's more to the situation than meets the eye... and that that 'something' could be dangerous!



** This is a novella, approximately 28,000 words. **

~ ~ ~ ~ ~

*Shiny, Sparkly Things. * Gina loves a good bauble.... and a zillion-dollar diamond necklace fits that bill. But when individual diamonds disappear from pretty, fancy jewels, she and Nick get involved to find out what's up. And they use a long-lost royal crown to help them get to the bottom of the thefts.



~ ~ ~ ~ ~

*Artless * What thief wouldn't want to stake out a museum, and pull a classic heist? Gina gets her chance, and what started out as a simple job takes a crazy turn, requiring Gina to break into not just one, but _two_ houses.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

*The series Leverage is COMING BACK. Until it's a done deal and the show's ready to air, read some books that are right up the same alley. Because "sometimes, bad guys make the best good guys."*

_*When you need results, sometimes it doesn't matter which side of the law you're on... It Takes a Thief.*_

Angelina Carr is a thief. Nick Aston is a corporate security consultant. Together they work to bring down a small-time criminal... and in the process get mixed up with a big-time mob boss.

*A light-hearted caper story, in the style of the TV show Leverage.*

  
*^ ^ ^
FREE*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Caper... heist... thief... pickpocket... Robin Hood... White Collar.... The Oceans Eleven movies...

Whatever phrase or description you use, the title of this series says it all: IT TAKES A THIEF.

As the saying goes, "It takes a thief to catch a thief." And that's what Gina and Nick do. They use their skills to help ordinary citizens and bring down shady bad guys. Read their escapades here!

*First book in series is FREE to download.*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

When you need results, sometimes it doesn't matter which side of the law you're on... It Takes a Thief.

*Angelina Carr* is a thief. *Nick Aston* is a corporate security consultant. Together they work to bring down a small-time criminal... and in the process get mixed up with a big-time mob boss.

A light-hearted caper story, in the style of the TV show Leverage.

_*It Takes a Thief *_
 *<---FREE!!*

Organized crime... jewel thieves... conniving business owners and forgers... Gina and Nick do what they can to level the playing field and get justice for those who need it.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

A fan of caper stories like Oceans Eleven, or the TV shows White Collar or Leverage? A little light-hearted pickpocketing can help keep you cool in this crazy-hot summer weather. *It Takes a Thief* might be just the ticket!

Gina is a thief. Not a bad thief, but a thief nonetheless. When she joins forces with a security consultant to help a woman get justice, it's a lark, done just for fun and adventure. Little does she and her friend know there's more to the situation than meets the eye... and that that 'something' could be dangerous!



** This is a novella, approximately 28,000 words. **

~ ~ ~ ~ ~

*Shiny, Sparkly Things. * Gina loves a good bauble.... and a zillion-dollar diamond necklace fits that bill. But when individual diamonds disappear from pretty, fancy jewels, she and Nick get involved to find out what's up. And they use a long-lost royal crown to help them get to the bottom of the thefts.



~ ~ ~ ~ ~

*Artless * What thief wouldn't want to stake out a museum, and pull a classic heist? Gina gets her chance, and what started out as a simple job takes a crazy turn, requiring Gina to break into not just one, but _two_ houses.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

*The series Leverage is COMING BACK. Until the show's ready to air, read some books that are right up the same alley. Because "sometimes, bad guys make the best good guys."*

_*When you need results, sometimes it doesn't matter which side of the law you're on... It Takes a Thief.*_

Angelina Carr is a thief. Nick Aston is a corporate security consultant. Together they work to bring down a small-time criminal... and in the process get mixed up with a big-time mob boss.

*A light-hearted caper story, in the style of the TV show Leverage.*

  
*^ ^ ^
FREE*


----------

